# Uh... Anybody Else Seen This? [Google Autonomous Cars for Uber]



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Hi,

My first post after a week of lurking and 3.5 weeks of driving. Here's a search link (vetted): *https://startpage.com/do/search?q=uber+ceo+google+cars*

AND here's an article to get you 'warmed up' (link vetted): *http://time.com/132124/uber-self-driving-cars/*

Bon Apetit...


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

This is what happens when Ayn Rand is your 'heroine'. Lucky us.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Kalanick is getting my vote for CEO of the year! The more he speaks his mind, the 
more I feel all warm over, like I just pissed in my wetsuit. What a humanitarian, would make Gordon Gekko all teary eyed and proud.

"The reason Uber could be expensive is you're paying for the other dude in the car," Kalanick said, according to Business Insider. "When there is no other dude in the car, the cost of taking an Uber anywhere is cheaper. Even on a road trip."

Kalanick's comments come as Uber is engaged in a PR push over driver pay. Faced with mounting protests over workers' wages, Uber recently said its drivers can make up to $90,000 annually, although that number doesn't factor in costs associated with being a professional driver.

Kalanick also said that, over time, the cost of a ride would be so low that even the idea of car ownership itself might just "go away."


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks like we better be going to school to learn how to be mechanics to fix those things.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post after a week of lurking and 3.5 weeks of driving. Here's a search link (vetted): *https://startpage.com/do/search?q=uber ceo google cars*
> 
> ...


Like I said in some prior posts - it's The only reason why Google are in bed with Uber. Uber will be the first commercial operators using driverless cars. The numbers add up easily even if each car costs $150-200k each - earning $15 p/hr.

Yep- we drivers get in the way of a much Simpler hassle-free life for Uber Managers.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Here's a good British take on the whole driverless car thing that makes perfect sense to me (link vetted): http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/29/google_driverless_cars_have_one_or_two_flaws/?page=1


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

PS,

The comments are a hoot and well worth reading!


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

The Wonka-wagon!

"Here's another fantasy. Wouldn't it be convenient to fall asleep in your chair, wake up in the pub, have a few pints, and then wake up at home in the same chair? The Google driverless car is really not a car at all, but an armchair with wheels that could (theoretically) do just that. But just because I want it to happen doesn't mean it will happen. At least not any time soon."

LMAO! Fun read indeed!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post after a week of lurking and 3.5 weeks of driving. Here's a search link (vetted): *https://startpage.com/do/search?q=uber ceo google cars*
> 
> ...


I really feel like an object after reading that. I'm a napkin that Uber will throw away once it has wiped that little bit of liquid money that has dribbled out of the beast's mouth.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> The Wonka-wagon!
> 
> "Here's another fantasy. Wouldn't it be convenient to fall asleep in your chair, wake up in the pub, have a few pints, and then wake up at home in the same chair? The Google driverless car is really not a car at all, but an armchair with wheels that could (theoretically) do just that. But just because I want it to happen doesn't mean it will happen. At least not any time soon."
> 
> ...


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

What will happen will happen whether were a part of it or not. Besides google maps keeps trying to send me the wrong way on a one way so i dont see that happening too soon.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

you're going to be very old & saying stuff like "darn kids these days with their..." before this starts becoming a thing for the masses.


----------

